# Medicine Display...Hey, It's a Start!



## JimSchmidt (Aug 26, 2011)

Really impressed with all the collection photographs I've seen while browsing some older posts...they are an inspiration!

 This is my present medicine display...a bit of everything: bottles, pots, packages, etc.

 It's a start at least and almost every item has an interesting back story.

 So glad I'm spending more time on the Forum...thanks for all the advice and support!

 Jim Schmidt
 Spring, TX

http://civilwarmed.blogspot.com


----------



## tftfan (Aug 26, 2011)

That is very.... nice !


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2011)

Cool.  I really like labeled stuff.  I like the Turlington's and the jar that says, "Poor Man's Friend".  What was in the latter?


----------



## JimSchmidt (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the kind messages!

*Poor Man's Friend *Ointment" was developed by Dr. Giles L. Roberts in Bridport, Dorset, UK, in the 1790s. Roberts tried a number of trades before studying medicine and established his own pharmacy in 1788, at age 23. His "Poor Man's Friend" ointment was said to be the second-best selling patent medicine in Britain in the early 1800s. Roberts also developed "Scrofula Pills." He died in 1834, age 69, and left his business to his two apprentices - Thomas Beach and John Barnicott - who carried on the trade as partners. The company stayed in the family until the 1970s.

You can learn more about how I obtained the jar and more about Poor Man's Friend at a previous blog post of mine here:

http://civilwarmed.blogspot.com/2010/10/invaluable-and-unfailing-remedy.html


----------



## peejrey (Aug 26, 2011)

It's funny how the Warners is like the center of attention...
 That's an awesome collection! A start? That's an advance!


----------



## carobran (Aug 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JimSchmidt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimSchmidt (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi!  Yes!  That's the one!  We live in Spring and I work nearby in The Woodlands!


----------



## carobran (Aug 28, 2011)

ive been there once,............i couldnt stand houston,its way to big for me[8|][]


----------

